# DJSCRIMMS New Whip



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Thing is legit,


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet ride.......


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

he going to sport it at red creek. Like to see him make it through twin ponds.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> he going to sport it at red creek. Like to see him make it through twin ponds.


That would be interesting!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

be sure to pack it for him. i am sure that with enough brewskis he will try it.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Go big or go home! I see yall out there! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it. Just be carefull, Mud and sand is hard on chain driven machines


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like a Sledgehammer, You ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahaha


----------

